# MP3 or WMA?



## jackdahi (Dec 5, 2002)

To be completely honest with you, I dislike most microsoft products and technologies. But, why would you want to change your WMA's to MP3's? WMA's fidelity and mathematical compression method is by far superior to the MP3 format. The only competitor to WMA's right now are MP4's a.k.a. AAC Audio. Supported in Quicktime 6.

Ive been working in the music industry for years and found that MP3's even compressed at higher bit rates tend to loose at both the high end as well as the low end of the frequency spectrum. In short yes MP3's are ok but only for acapella style music where there is very little information at the low end as well as the high end of the spectrum.

Also remember MP3's have been around since the late 80's. They just picked up popularity in the 90's. There have been advances in compression technologies since then.

Now for my recomendation! 

With all seriousness CONVERT IT ON A PC! There is a lack of quality apps on the Mac that deal with WMA's, let alone converting WMA's to MP3's. 

But if you decide to keep them as WMA's, use AUDION 3 on OS10.2 since good old Microsoft Media Player for the Mac really SUCKS! 

Dont get me wrong, i'm not really a Windows kind of guy, but I'm not going to knock Microsoft down for creating a KILLER APP! I'm a true believer in MS Media Player 9 on Windows XP. There is no other app like it on the planet! 

By the way OS10.2 RULEZ!!!!!!!!! lol.....


----------



## fryke (Dec 5, 2002)

hmm... it's difficult to argue with you with that last sentence. 

i haven't had experience with wma music - but media player 9 on xp just has a HORRIBLE interface that i can't get used to...


----------



## jackdahi (Dec 5, 2002)

Well the interface is no iTunes, but it is customizable to anyones taste. I just think that the features are just incredible. I have about 900 CD's that are now part of a music library Im building. The will be all converted to WMA9. Ironically enough Im storing the WMA's on an external 120gig drive connected to my mac. Im sharing them with my PC using SMB. It works beautifully.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm glad that you found something that works for you., But for myself and others who know that Microsoft doesn't support open standards and makes sure that no other platform can (easily) use their formats, I just don't see the point.

Have you asked yourself why WMA files play better on Windows? There is no technical reason, it is simply MS pushing their platform. All Microsoft is interested in is people using nothing but Microsoft products. They even take up-and-coming standards and rework them to be Microsoft only (or better in a Windows environment). Look at mpeg4, this was supposed to be open for all who wanted to use it. The last time I checked MS had made at least 4 versions of mpeg4 that were now Windows only (with no other technical advancement). They even did the same thing with Java, making their own version, Visual J++, that only worked on Windows. The point of Java was to be a crossplatform application environment. The only reason for Microsoft to make something like Visual J++ was to try to stop an application environment that would let people freely move to another platform other than Windows. WMA is nothing more ass far as I am concerned.

The fact that your suggestion requires the use of Windows is all I need to not want to follow it. I won't use any proprietary format which excludes other platforms only to advancing one platform.

I'll start using WMA files when they can be used on as many platforms as mp3 or pdf or jpeg files can. Any format that is Microsoft-only is just not worth me selling my sole for. If it can't be done without Microsoft, it just isn't worth doing.


----------



## tamma (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *Any format that is Microsoft-only is just not worth me selling my sole for. If it can't be done without Microsoft, it just isn't worth doing. *



I could not have said it better myself


----------



## jackdahi (Dec 8, 2002)

Ok! So you have a point!

(Please excuse the grammar I have to type this quick.)

On the other hand; even though I will die with an apple in my hand; I have to admit we still live in a windows world. And who can argue that fact when 85% of the computers in the world run some form of the windows OS.

Now to say that WMA is a windows only technology is to live in a blind world. Not only is windows media player available for the mac but the technology can be found on 170 devices ranging fom peortable cd players, to car players and handhelds as well as high end CD players. You soul also know that HDCD (Super Audio CD's) is based on WMA technology. Yes I agree that MP performs better on the windows os but we can e-mail the shit out of the microsoft BU and have that fixed!

By the way Audion 3 also supports WMA playback. Now 10% of computer users own apple computers. Since MS Media player is available for OS9 and X, microsoft technology will run on 95% of computers in the world. Scarry ha.

I really dont like that! But hey im a test technician @ the end of the day I will record my audio on the format that provides me with the highest amount of fidelity! And that is WMA 9. People have their preferences and that is mine. My customers dont mind because the hear the quality and are pleased. Not to metion they too have windows PC's. (Trying to get them to convert.) 

Now while I dont agree with privitizing code, the fact is that microsoft has its paws everywhere. And there is little we can do to stop it.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 8, 2002)

The statement that it is a _Windows World_ is far from true. 100% of my 18 computers are not running Windows and I don't feel I sacrificed anything in not having Windows. It is only a Windows world when you let it be that way. If you have resigned yourself to that, that is fine, but as long as I don't need a Windows system to do everything that I need to do (and I can do far more things on my non-Windows computer than most Windows users can on their systems), it is not a Windows world.

I have not heard the difference between WMA and MPEG4, but as the current recording standard that everyone uses is AIFF (the format used on your average CD) the only thing that my clients (which includes one person who produces a radio show) need is to meet that standard of quality while at a reduced size. Currently his submissions are as MP3s, and the quality seem to be just about the same as AIFF which was the original format in which the sounds were recorded and edited in. 

As for Microsoft's _paws everywhere_, all that is required to keep Microsoft in check is people forcing their hand and not just letting them run over us. All it takes is each of us saying _today I will not use a file format that excludes other platforms_. So MP is available for the Mac, it is not available to all platforms. My SGI can deal with MP3s, Quicktime (I make Quicktime movies on my SGI), AIFF, PDF, and a ton of other formats. It doesn't work with WMA, and that is not SGI fault, it is Microsoft's.

Again, like I said earlier, I'm happy you found something that works for you. But I lose nothing by not using that format. And you actually gain because I'm taking a stand because their will continue to be competing formats that will push the technology to it's limits (in a _Windows World_ their is no need to compete, Microsoft has already won).


----------



## edX (Dec 9, 2002)

i'll agree with Racer. the way to reduce the influence of m$ is to stop using their products whenever possible. which for me means 99% of the time. find the best alternative and support it. and push them to improve their product to meet higher standards.

anytime you participate in something you would rather see be different, you are doing worse than doing nothing. you are contributing to the problem.  too many people today have forgotten what economic activism has accomplished in the past. it brought apartheid in south africa to a halt. it toppled IBM, once as mighty as m$.  and it has caused countless companies to change the way they do business. m$ is not immune. resign yourself to a situation and you will always live in it. participate in change, and you will create a new tomorrow.


----------



## jackdahi (Dec 9, 2002)

I agree with both of you RacerX & Ed Spruiell! I really do.

With all do respect we got off the subject a small bit to view the bigger picture and thats ok. And Im not trying to criticize your knowledge and expertise. With that said:

"100% of my 18 computers are not running Windows... "  RacerX you control that enviroment. Not many people can do that. I for one cant! I have many more clients than a few DJ's. To tell you the truth I have mastered a few songs you might have heard play on the radio. But, I dont like to brag about those things. 

Anyway my point is when I present a final finished product to a customer it is in neither WMA or MP3. Its either in AIFF or PCM WAV. The matter is when I send a file over the web to a producer witch wants to hear the results of the mastering session right away, not wait for FedEX and has an incredible sound system, he needs to hear the best quality playback possible. Thats where WMA's come in! A variable bit rate looseless compressed WMA is roughly 43% smaller than the uncompressed version without any loss in audiable fidelity. Thats all I care about. As far as MP4 (AAC Audio) For what I have read, has so far convinced me but I need to play around with it a bit more and make comparisons. If I like the way that it sounds, I will drop the WMA format in a heartbeat.

For the bigger picture... Business is business and MS knows what they R doing for now! Eventually you and I both know their business model will crumble. Leaving them no choice but to open up the source code for most of their software.

We are currently far from that, but I repeat it will happen!

I apreciate your comments and would like to hear from more people on the subject. As everyone has thir opinion.

PS: RacerX, What operating system you have on your SGI machine?


----------



## RacerX (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jackdahi _
> *PS: RacerX, What operating system you have on your SGI machine? *



I have three (which seem like a small number in this forum  ), one running Irix 6.2 the other two are running Irix 5.3. Looking at all my systems, I have the following operating systems in use currently:
 Sun's Solaris 7 (on two systems)
 Apple's A/UX 3.0.1 
 Apple's Rhapsody 5.1 (on two systems)
 Apple's Mac OS 8.1 (on two systems)
 Apple's Mac OS 8.6
 Apple's Mac OS 9.2.1
 Apple's Mac OS X v10.2 (on two systems)
 SGI's Irix 5.3 (on two systems)
 SGI's Irix 6.2
 NeXT's OPENSTEP 4.2 (system is actually in pieces right now)
(my other systems not listed do not have an OS install because they don't have hard drives currently)


----------



## jackdahi (Dec 12, 2002)

I wanted to thank the people that participated in this thread. Your opinions and expertise are appreciated. The only way to improve the future of cutting edge technologies is to discuss their weakneses.

With 10.3 in the horizon, and new iApps on the way, we'll see how our opinions and our feedback to apple has helped to improve these upcomming releases.


----------

